

Show HN: Find companies by the technologies they use to develop - chasef
http://www.whattech.io/

======
PaulMest
I like how quick it feels and that it looks very clean. I'm curious to see how
well it will work with much more data.

Right now, the region filter doesn't seem to work. For example, if I click on
iOS and San Francisco, I still see Kickstarter, Venmo, and Birchbox which show
they are based in New York.

Also, I'm surprised that What Tech wasn't listed on its own site. :)

------
tejasm
Hey Chase - this looks super crisp. Congratulations!

I'm also a fan of builtwith.com and trying to understand if you're doing the
same thing or have a different objective.

P.S. I think the UI is super clean and very easy. Great job there.

~~~
chasef
Thanks! I'm a fan of BuiltWith as well, but I have a different objective. I
made this when I was learning Angular and wanted to easily find what companies
in my area where using it. I hope this tool helps developers quickly find the
companies they might want to work for.

------
thebigredgeek
This looks great! I love how I can see companies listed by multiple
technologies! I can't wait to see where this goes

------
buddy0815
Wow, this looks great. Very clear and nice design. I'll bookmark it for future
reference.

